# Sugar, Grains, Starches sensitivity in IBS



## ljc (Nov 13, 2011)

*IBS = CSID?* If you have been diagnosed with IBS and are finding that a Diet that controls carbohydrates [sugars, grains, starches - like FODMAPS, SCD, Paleo] seems to be managing your symptoms of IBS, then you need to be aware of a disease called Congenital Sucarse-Isomaltase Deficiency. CSID doesn't even register on the radar by most practicing GI doctors, yet researchers are beginning to mention it in professional literature as a possible cause of many IBS patients disease. So, don't be surprised if your GI is clueless; you may have to show him/her some information in order to be tested.

CSID is an enzematic deficiency disease that occurs in the small bowel where the sucrose and starches are digested. If the enzyemes are missing or limited, IBS symptoms occur. This disease is diagnosed by a small bowel biopsy enzyme assay or a very expensive DNA whole gene SI analysis. Hydrogen breath testing is not considered as accurate.

http://www.csidinfo.com/symptoms.htm: "Although rare in the US, 1 in a 1000 patients have some degree of SI deficiency and the similarity of S-I deficiency symptoms to those of other conditions and diseases makes it conceivable that it is misdiagnosed or under- diagnosed both in children and adults as conditions such as toddler's diarrhea or Irritable Bowel Syndrome."


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there a way to cure it?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The only way I can control my IBS symptoms is by eating low starch and it's really hard. I've been doing this for a few years now, as well as trying to reduce food portion sizes as this messed up my digestion as well. Diet is probably the most important thing and I'm wondering if overeating causes IBS to begin with. Starchy food that bypasses digestion would naturally feed colonic bacteria. A few years of overeating could cause enough overgrowth to start chronic IBS symptoms. Starches seem to feed bacteria more than other foods. Sugars I'm not sure about, as they are digested quicker. Meat and fish is digested in the stomach mostly, bypassing bacterial action. The best foods for me are basically meat and veges but it's really hard just sticking to that day in day out. If you have the willpower, if you constantly just ate IBS-friendly foods in theory this should starve out the bacteria causing all the gas. I don't know how long this takes - months or years. But even on a daily basis just sticking to foods like meat and mashed potato & pumpkin, well cooked beans, carrots etc - all low FODMAP as well - works wonders. Your worst enemy is yourself as you make excuses why you're suddenly eating bread rolls, biscuits again.


----------

